# A tragedy...R.I.P. Eddie



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm heartbroken guys...while I was at work today, I guess my fiance who never usually pays much attention to my ratties decided he wanted to give them treats. Well...he opened the top unit which houses my 4 youngsters & Eddie leapt out & climbed on the outside of the cage...my fiance panicked which freaked Eddie out & my dog who should have been crated got him :'(

When I got home he was in a carrier with blankets & even tho you couldn't see any visible injuries he was barely alive...I held him in my arms & he passed on...

Obviously, I am annoyed at my fiance...I appreciate that he showed an interest & just wanted to give them a treat, but I wish he would have waited til I got home as he is pretty nervous about handling them & Herman & Eddie get very excited when you open the door. Then my dog is half Cairn terrier/half Jack Russell terrier...I ALWAYS put him in his crate when I see to the rats.

*sighs* I have been in tears as you can imagine...my ratties are part of the family & its just tragic...Eddie will be missed, I'm just so glad he lived the life of luxury, got to experience a brand new CN cage & just last night he was gobbling up home made Valentine cookies.

R.I.P. my sweet boy & so sorry you had to go this way...thank you for holding on til I got home so we got to say goodbye :'(
























Most recent...looking very proud 









I am SO SO sad


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your lose!
1=] apparently Nibs isn't as she just posted a smiley face...maybe she is saying feel better.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Thank you...it just reminds me of my child hood when the same thing happened to my guinea-pig...my mum didn't shut the cage properly & our family dog got my piggy...the dog didn't injure him, but the shock is what caused the death. I think this is what happened to Eddie 
My fiance obviously is feeling terrible...I know it was an accident & have to accept that. Just sad.


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh no, I'm so sorry  I'm always afraid of things like this happening. Even when it happens to other people these situations just tear me up inside. You, your fiance, and of course your ratties are in my thoughts. So tragic.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## katlovesaandw (Feb 10, 2013)

Awww, so sorry for your loss.... ((((HUGS))))


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm so, so, sorry. When I was younger I lost a cockatiel due to a similar situation. Truly heartbreaking.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

I am so, so sorry for your loss.  *virtual hug* I hope you get a good weekend of rest to find closure.


----------



## lilprincess1026 (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss =0( i know how you feel, my cat killed my gerbil when he was a kitten... he was a barn kitten who followed me back to my dorm and I took him home to my actual house and when i went back to school my mom went to clean my gerbil algernon's cage out and she forgot to use a cup cause he was hard of seeing and cage agressive and when she picked him up he nipped her and she instinctively dropped him and my kitten was sitting there and caught him.... =0( i was surprised that 3 month old kittens could do that but i guess if youre born in a barn...


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I really appreciate all your kind words & understanding. I went to give Gomez & Fester some goodies & Fester actually jumped into my arms & snuggled with me....hes usually a big grump...I think he knew =') was so sweet.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

I was actually crying as I read. That is truly a tradgedy. He was a handsome boy too. If it's any comfort, he went knowing he was loved, and I really believe animals have souls that continue on.


----------



## TheHatRat (Feb 17, 2013)

My deepest condolences for your loss...


----------



## Poodlepalooza (Aug 9, 2012)

I am very sorry for your loss! He was a handsome boy!


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. The same thing happened to one of my first rescue girls. She had just had a litter of babies a few days before and my sister let the dog in my room and he got her as she was walking across the floor. I had to hand raise the babies.


----------



## TachisMom (Oct 17, 2012)

I am so, SO sorry for your loss!


----------



## Hamsterific (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm so sorry, this must be very hard to deal with  My thoughts are with you.


----------

